#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Resource & Perk's >  >  Startups - Get $5,000 AWS Credit for 2 Years from Amazon

## Beacon

The AWS Activate program provides startups with the resources they need to quickly get started on AWS  including credits, training, and support. They have great portfolio packages especially for the new startups in select accelerators, incubators, seed/VC funds, and other startup enabling organizations, as well as the Builders package for entrepreneurs just getting started by AWS Activate startup program.

Please follow the instructions below to redeem the benefit:

Visit the AWS Activate Portfolio Package ApplicationOrganization ID (case-sensitive): 0rZXJBe sure to provide your AWS Account ID when you apply.Promotional Credits will be added to the account number you submit with this application.Please sign up using your company e-mail address. Personal email addresses complicate tracking and billing inquiries in the future.

*Note:*
Applications take around 2 weeks to be processed. Please reach out to your Program Director if it is taking longer. To see your credit balance, applicable services, and expiration date, please go to your Billing and Cost Management Console.

----------


## zaeemzawahir

Is this offer still available? Once I enter the organization ID provided below how do they verify my affiliation with the organization. Interested in knowing more




> The AWS Activate program provides startups with the resources they need to quickly get started on AWS  including credits, training, and support. They have great portfolio packages especially for the new startups in select accelerators, incubators, seed/VC funds, and other startup enabling organizations, as well as the Builders package for entrepreneurs just getting started by AWS Activate startup program.
> 
> Please follow the instructions below to redeem the benefit:
> 
> Visit the AWS Activate Portfolio Package ApplicationOrganization ID (case-sensitive): 0rZXJBe sure to provide your AWS Account ID when you apply.Promotional Credits will be added to the account number you submit with this application.Please sign up using your company e-mail address. Personal email addresses complicate tracking and billing inquiries in the future.
> 
> *Note:*
> Applications take around 2 weeks to be processed. Please reach out to your Program Director if it is taking longer. To see your credit balance, applicable services, and expiration date, please go to your Billing and Cost Management Console.

----------


## Beacon

Looks like the offer is no longer available.

----------

